# TigerVNC connect problem

## ttre

I have a problem with TigerVNC. I installed it as server on gentoo.

I connect to this server from windows in my LAN. I can connect to this tigervnc server only after few minutes when the gentoo comp is run.

After some time I still get : Cant connect because destination comp deny it.  Password and IP are correct.

I have to do reboot that comp in order to connect to that again.

Is it possible check any logs (which one ?) to find out what happen ?

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Did you check the /var/log folder?  You may, depending on your preferred system logger (sysklog or syslog-ng, etc.)  look further at some user or system logs.  

TigerVNC Config-you will need to look it up with your specific server configuration file when the ports open and which authentication it is using, as well as the settings regarding connection in general and maybe you can uncover the discontinuing connections.  I would equally recommend, if you know the appropriate port running VNC based on that configuration you check the open socket connections.   For this, you can do this through the host, using either a port or socket utility (like ss or else netstat) and by matching just those ports, in the configuration if optimally set, you should be able to see what is going on within that specific range.  If for example the port is closed or if another instance is running of the server, and there are multiple instances, therefore I would try something like:

```
# ss -tanup | grep -w XXX[0-9][0-9]

```

where XX stands for the first 2 to 3 digits of the port being used, and the meaning of the rest is as a catchall for all possible values (remember ports can be either 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5 digits)...you will however already know which due to having checked it before the next time you start the TigerVNC server.

These would also help, if you are able to run any post for the possibility of providing further help. 

Kernel type  

```
# uname -r
```

Portage version - this will show the version of portage you are using 

```
# emerge -V
```

Some basic network configurations 

```
# ifconfig -a 
```

----------

